# What do I buy? Need HD receiver for local channels.



## RobR841 (Jun 28, 2004)

I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. I am new to HD and was looking at getting an HD receiver to view the local channels only. I was wondering if I could use a Satellite HD receiver for this (even though I do not have Satellite TV and never had)? I see many of them for sale and was wondering if they would be ok? 

What about the Card thing, does that matter?

And does it matter what receiver as long as it is a HD receiver?

I would be using an antenna (indoor or outdoor - not sure yet)
TV: Sony 46WT510 (46" Wide Screen projection)

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Some satellite receivers with digital over the air tuning require that the receiver be subscribed in order to use the over the air tuning. For example, Dish Network's receivers are examples of this, in that they are designed to be used with active satellite service. Hence, you are likely to have problems if you try to use them for over the air tuning without service.

You can get a stand-alone set top box to do over the air reception, of course. If you aren't planning on subscribing to satellite or cable, and you don't have built-in ATSC tuning in the TV, then this is the route to go. You can compare the different capabilities of the boxes to figure out what's right for you; some have different output options or other minor feature differences.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

The Dish 6000 receiver does NOT have to be activated, it can be used for OTA only as long as it sees a Dish satellite.


----------



## C*Tedesco (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm in the same boat. I cannot get my locals with my OTA Antenna. It's the only reason I'm considering going back to Comcast. They include the locals.


----------



## Van (May 4, 2004)

If you cant get them with your antenna then theres something wrong with it, get it fixed or replaced and stick it to the man.


----------



## boatman (Apr 1, 2003)

RobR841,
I have an HDTV Over-The-Air Receiver/Tuner with video scaler 480p/1080i/720p 4 video inputs VGA or Component (Y-Pb-Pr) and Firewire for sale that will do the trick for you. If you are interested send me an email and I'll send you the specs.The receiver was only used for a little less than a month.


----------

